# Help with this Pedigree



## GSD234 (Jun 11, 2018)

Can you share your thoughts on the following pedigree?

Sire: Ouzo vom Heidhof
Dam: Amy von Peroh

https://www.working-dog.com/breed/vom-Warkonhaus-144098

I am looking for a healthy companion dog with strong nerve, good temperament. I had GSD before and like medium drive dogs.

Color wise, I prefer bi-color, then black-tan, then black.

Since the dire is black/tan, dam is sable, I guess 50% chance for sable, right?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

This is NOT a medium drive litter. And I can guarantee that the puppies will not place by color.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not a pe litter - needs an experienced hand who won't indulge the "cute puppy" and create problems as a consequence.

strong sport litter


----------



## GSD234 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thank you all for your insight and help.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Maybe you want to look at showline pups.


----------

